# Bosco



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Yesterday was a nice day. I got my Bosco and I am very happy

.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

A lovely looking machine and dog!

Please let us know how you get on with the machine.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

beeeeeeeeeautiful


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Doglevertastic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Leverlicious


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Home setup? Very nice!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, an amazing setup for home!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's nice


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

New handles for the Bosco


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy smokes that is a nice machine.


----------

